# الهى كم انتا حنون



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2006)

*الهى كم انتا حنون*

الهى كم انتا حنون ورؤف حتى انك تستطع ان تحتملنى فى كل اوقاتى فى وقت حزنى عندما اصرخ فى وجهك لماذا خلقتنى كى اتعذب وارى الذل ولكن زلى هذا الزى اراه لا شىء فيما انتا فاع من اجلى 

عندما اصرخ واقول لك خلقتنى فى بيئه لا تليق بكبراائى وشهواتى لالا تحقق لالانك انتا ملك الملوك وملك الكون تنازلت من عرشك السماوى ونزلت على الارض وولدت فى مزود 

لماذا تحتملنى لماذا انتا تحبنى كل هذا الحب ورغم هذا لا انظر اليك انك تعتنى بى تحارب عنى كثيرا لكنى لا انظر ماذا انتا فاعل من اجلى لانى ابحث فى كل مكان عن اى شىء يبعدنى عنك لماذا انا اتركك رغم صليبك وصلبك لماذا لا اعتنى بالمك وادوايه بدلا من ان اجرحك مرا اخرى الهى افتحى عينى اولادك كى يروك كى يرو ما انتا فاعل من اجلهم 
احبك يا الهى​


----------



## fawaz (11 مارس 2006)

ربي يقويكي يا أخت ميرنا و يعطيكي الف عافية 

من خلال جولتي على الموقع شفت شقد انت نشيطة و أيمانك قوي

بتمنى من ربنا و ستنا مريم يحموكي.........


----------



## whocares (11 مارس 2006)

آميـــــــن.


----------

